# Universal Monsters at Toys R Us question...



## CAP (Nov 11, 2005)

I've seen plenty of the "The Wolf Man" and "The Mummy", but no "Creature from the Black Lagoon".

Is this figure not-yet-out at the local retail level or is it just the hard-to-get figure?


----------



## WLRay (May 13, 2006)

I guess it all depends on the TRU,the one near me had 3 the other day.


----------



## CAP (Nov 11, 2005)

Okay - thanks.

They must be slow-in-coming by me or just sold-out.


----------



## pigskin (Oct 31, 2010)

I saw two of them at my TRU


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

1st I've heard of these! What are they like? any pics?


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Ahh, never mind. I think I've found em on ebay! Very nice figures. What do they sell for at TRU?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

The TRU versons of the Universal Monsters are different from the versions available elsewhere...for example, the Creature From the Black Lagoon, comes with a smaller base without the white-swimsuited damsel-in-distress...I can testify to this as fact, as a friend of mine at work gave me the TRU Gillman 'cause for some reason, he thought I didn't want the swimsuited DID...as if I'd pass on that... :freak:


----------



## Saroyan (Jun 14, 2007)

I never saw the first wave at my TrU- but walked in today to find Drac and Mummy hanging. $19.99 ea


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

http://www.toysrus.com/search/index...iversal+Monsters&f=Taxonomy/TRUS/2254197&sr=1
-Jim


----------



## markstephen04 (Feb 8, 2012)

Its sold out

make money online


----------



## jadejade128 (Feb 29, 2012)

are they that good since its sold out..



rn salary


----------



## jadejade128 (Feb 29, 2012)

can you show some pics..been waiting for those pics



work at home


----------



## breanasmith77 (Jul 5, 2012)

got them and its really nice collectors items,,


----------



## breanasmith77 (Jul 5, 2012)

got them from my cousin though..


lawn mowing perth


----------



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

Is this the figure you are talking about? I used to collect this guy, and I had both of the sideshow versions.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Nice!


----------

